# First steps in learning VBA



## Phil Smith (Aug 25, 2004)

Hi guys!

I am wishing to take the first tentative steps in learning VBA.

I have looked at a few websites which mention Visual Basic 6. Is this the same as VBA in Excel 2003?

Also, can anyone recommend a good book to start me on the road of VBA discovery? I saw "VBA and Macros for Microsoft Excel" book advertised on the Mr Excel home page, but I do not know how suitable it would be for a beginner. Another book that I have considered is "The Complete Idiot's Guide", but which particular book of the series would depend on the answer to my first question.

Your help, as always. will be greatly appreciated!

Phil


----------



## Smitty (Aug 25, 2004)

Heya Phil,

VB6 and VBA are two different beasts, although much of the syntax is interchangeable.  VB is a stand-alone applicaiton used to create stand-alone applications.  Whereas VBA, Visual Basic for Applications is packaged with each Microsoft program, but does not allow you to create stand-alone apps.

Note that if you want to learn VB, you're probably better off starting with VB.NET, as that's MS's new platform.

John Walkenbach's Excel Power Programming with VBA is an excellent resource and only about $30.  See: www.j-walk.com

You can also sign up for the VBA Certificaiton @ www.vbaexpress.com  Mr. Excel board member, DRJ, has done an excellent job with the first 3 lessons.

Hope that helps,

Smitty


----------



## Phil Smith (Aug 25, 2004)

Hi Smitty.

Thank you so much for you reply.

Strangely enough, after I posted my question, I did a bit of Googling (is that a word?) and found http://www.beyondtechnology.com.

Using their Contact Us button, I posed the exact same question, and Rodney Powell, Microsoft MVP - Excel also suggested John Walkenbach's "Excel Power Programming with VBA".

This looks as though this could be my first step!

Many Thanks,

Phil


----------



## dk (Aug 25, 2004)

Hi Phil,

If you're a real beginner then you may also want to check out The Basics tutorial on my site.  It covers some of the fundamentals.  There will be additional tutorials added soon...

Regards,
Daniel


----------



## SydneyGeek (Aug 25, 2004)

My 2 cents...

Walkenbach's book is good, but so is the MrExcel version. You won't go wrong with either. 

Denis


----------



## Jack in the UK (Aug 29, 2004)

You could try on line training see Dave Hawley on www.OzGrid.com  hes [MVP here on MrExcel] a master in VBA and the lessions there are very good with good reports, i wont hide im a close friend of Daves but the important point is the quality of the lessions and support offered to these lessions. 

Worth checking some of his posts here on MrExcel search for his post in Search and your see his VBA posts and you can decide, also check his site for all sorts lessions and traning 

Jack 

BTW a developing site is royUK and Jack in the UK's own site www.excel-it.com lots to come and loads of free bits, utilitys, lessons and tricks, much will be free.... cant be fairer than that as much is VBA open source code so you can see some development of work and follow it through this is a good learning tool.


----------



## Greg Truby (Sep 2, 2004)

I have Walkenbach's book and use it all the time.  It is definitely one I'd recommend.  When I was first trying to learn how to program in Excel, I read Reed Jacobson's Step-by-Step book for Excel VBA 97. Looks like he has one out for XL2002 - ISBN: 0735613591. The '97 book was a great primer for learning the basics of Excel's object model. You might want to look into his 2002 version.


----------



## Ken Puls (Sep 2, 2004)

I'll also put in a plug for Walkenbach's book.  Actually, Smitty recommended it to me also.

One of the added bonuses with it is that it comes with the entire book in a PDF on the CD Rom.

Means you can keep the CD at work, and the book by your bedside at home!   

Seriously, though, I refer back to it all the time.  It's fantastic.

Cheers,


----------

